# How do I manage this employee situation about pay?



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe you should hire her and fire him. I'll bet she won't give up her job


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds to me like you left the "three strikes" rule out of the agreement.

If someone fails to meet their schedule 3 times in any given 3 month period (or 6,9,12)....."Your FIRED!" Period. No exceptions.

You don't make up rules in the middle of the game and you don't make exceptions.

If you do, you always will and the employees will always push the line.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

While I'd have to be mighty doggone hungry to agree to such an arrangement (I happen to value time with family and friends), once the agreement has been made it needs to be honored. In my experience, he who writes the paycheck dictates the terms.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I wouldn't be inclined to change my company pay structure for someone that has been on the books for two months. I've worked for companies where I was expected to work weekends if we were behind schedule and it was understood, that was the company structure. We disagreed somewhere around week 20 of 7 days a week, but that's another story. 

I don't think he's a dick for wanting 5 on and 2 off either, but that's his choice. My wife and I have carefully selected our employers so that we can create the structure we want for our family.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I would not be remotely interested in this "deal"
Stephen


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

What I haven't mentioned is that out of the 10 weeks he's been with us, he has only worked 3 weekends and that was only for a few hours. Again, his attitude has changed since he got a new girlfriend last week. 

As to someone asking about the 3 strikes rule, we have a 1 strike rule. If you don't show up to a job without making prior arrangements or calling in with a valid excuse, we consider that you have quit and no longer want to work for us. 

His age shouldn't matter but I understand what someone was saying. Let's just say that situation doesn't apply to him. He is not in his 20's and he has no wife, kids, or family. Just him but now the new girlfriend as of last week.


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> I would not be remotely interested in this "deal"
> Stephen


It's not a "deal". It's our pay structure. We agree to pay you 40 hours straight whether you work 5 hours or 40 and all we ask in return is to be available to work 7 days a week.Most weekends my guys are not scheduled or only scheduled for a few hours. You know your schedule the week before so you can plan your personal schedule. There is no worry about additional work being added to your plate during that week. If a job is canceled, YAY, the employee gets extra time off with guaranteed pay. We also have a simple schedule request system. All an employee needs to do to ask for a full day off is to put in a request 2 weeks in advance and we can try to work around his/her request.

I created this pay structure because I was losing guys when it got slow because they were hourly. To me this "deal" as you call it is tilted more favorably to the employee side. 

After reading all replies and also re-reading my own posts about this subject, at this point, I just have a problem employee. Whether this was a pay issue or a quality issue, I need to nip it in the bud. It's a simple situation and needs to be corrected with a sit down and warning.

He will either continue to work as stated in our policies and as to his job description, or he will be let go. I understand work-life situations change, but a responsible person will continue to honor his commitments to an employer or they need to find another job.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I can see the benefits, and as long as your upfront with them about the deal, I see nothing wrong with it. I can think of a few guys who would dig that schedule. I would not take a job like that though 

If they work more than 40 hours, pay go up?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I can see the benefits, and as long as your upfront with them about the deal, I see nothing wrong with it. I can think of a few guys who would dig that schedule. I would not take a job like that though
> 
> If they work more than 40 hours, pay go up?


Late night Jaws? Put the keyboard down....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Late night Jaws? Put the keyboard down....


:laughing:

Its 630 am, bro. Half a pot of coffee is gone


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Its 630 am, bro. Half a pot of coffee is gone


I thought you were like 4 hours behind us....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

No. 630....


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

workingintx said:


> It's not a "deal". It's our pay structure. We agree to pay you 40 hours straight whether you work 5 hours or 40 and all we ask in return is to be available to work 7 days a week.Most weekends my guys are not scheduled or only scheduled for a few hours. You know your schedule the week before so you can plan your personal schedule. There is no worry about additional work being added to your plate during that week. If a job is canceled, YAY, the employee gets extra time off with guaranteed pay. We also have a simple schedule request system. All an employee needs to do to ask for a full day off is to put in a request 2 weeks in advance and we can try to work around his/her request.
> 
> I created this pay structure because I was losing guys when it got slow because they were hourly. To me this "deal" as you call it is tilted more favorably to the employee side.
> 
> ...


 I stand by my comment. I would not be interested in this "deal"---or "pay structure" as you prefer to call it.

look at it a different way-when you and the employee hooked up, he was at a point in his life when your pay structure and schedule met his needs AND your needs

today he is in a different place in his life and your schedule no longer meets his needs. He is trying to re-negotiate a system which WILL meet his needs.
there are really only 3 options here
1) he toes your line
2) you both re-negotiate and meet his current needs
3) you both part ways
Simple

this happens all the time and there isn't any need to complain about his work ethic or attitude

some jobs or work types are a good fit when you are 19- but not a good fit when you are 30

the only thing a bit unusual is this guy moved into a different place in his life with in a few weeks- other than that it's pretty ordinary.

so if you aren't willing to re-negotiate you both need to move on.

as a practical matter, I don't think most employees are interested in working 7 days a week- they like a seperation between their work lives and their personal lives and your schedule makes that awkward.

If they wanted to work 7 days a week they would start their own businesses.
Best wishes,
stephen


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I can see the benefits, and as long as your upfront with them about the deal, I see nothing wrong with it. I can think of a few guys who would dig that schedule. I would not take a job like that though
> 
> If they work more than 40 hours, pay go up?


Yeah overtime rules apply. It's our slow period right now but they will be making over time in the summer time.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

workingintx said:


> What I haven't mentioned is that out of the 10 weeks he's been with us, he has only worked 3 weekends and that was only for a few hours. Again, his attitude has changed since he got a new girlfriend last week.
> 
> As to someone asking about the 3 strikes rule, we have a 1 strike rule. If you don't show up to a job without making prior arrangements or calling in with a valid excuse, we consider that you have quit and no longer want to work for us.
> 
> His age shouldn't matter but I understand what someone was saying. Let's just say that situation doesn't apply to him. He is not in his 20's and he has no wife, kids, or family. Just him but now the new girlfriend as of last week.


It's beginning to sound like your jealous of this new girlfriend. 


As to the weekend work:
Everyone puts that in their applications. Standard work hours in most of America are Monday to Friday. Weekends are extra hours to keep on schedule. 

You say you're not bust now. Why schedule work for the weekends?

Are you really only giving 10 hours a week? I doubt that would ever happen. I'm guessing your schedules will all be 40 hours. Please feel free to post next weeks schedule here. 

His work is good and he's great with the customers yet you won't give him forty hours Monday to Friday? 

What is his hourly rate? 

Home depot will make you work all weekend. That's because they're retail and need help during those hours. Are you a home depot???

Sounds like you just want to have power over him and are jealous of the girl friend. It's me of her! Pick one!!!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

workingintx said:


> Just to be clear, this position is not an on-call position. They are all given their schedule every friday so they can plan their next week. There will never be more jobs added to their schedule but a job could be canceled. So it's a win win for them since they get the time off and they still get paid 40 hours.


If it was me, I wouldn't work for you. As good as it sounds I wouldn't do the mandatory weekends, I've had enough of that already. It may seem ok for a while but at some point you realize you need to have a life. Not saying there's anything wrong with your business model, a lot of people will be ok with that. But you'll probably encounter lots of people who will say "no more weekends". You'll have to tell them to look for another job. What's win/win to you could be a lose/win to someone else.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you think this guy is irreplaceable ? I think it was Winston Churchill who said "the graveyards are filled with irreplaceable men".


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

As good as the pay sounds, I wouldn't take the job. 

Maybe the guy just wants to be able to schedule weekend trips with his new GF and your way of scheduling doesn't allow him to set anythng up in advance. 

You also should be careful of scheduling work 7 days a week. You don't list your location but many states have "Day of Rest" law requiring employers to give employees a 24 hour period off during each calender week.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

KennMacMoragh said:


> If it was me, I wouldn't work for you. As good as it sounds I wouldn't do the mandatory weekends, I've had enough of that already. It may seem ok for a while but at some point you realize you need to have a life. Not saying there's anything wrong with your business model, a lot of people will be ok with that. But you'll probably encounter lots of people who will say "no more weekends". You'll have to tell them to look for another job. What's win/win to you could be a lose/win to someone else.


This guy's just the first. Whatever your decision is, make it so you're comfortable with the next one, too. Home Depot can do it because they have a line out the door of people who can meet the minimum requirement. Is that your case? If not, then start figuring out how to accommodate different situations: a little pay bump for people who work weekends, or an exemption for people with a certain level of experience, or just tell him to take it or leave it.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

The scheduling isn't unreasonable. I've put my time in @ numerous factories that were setup same way.

At one of them second shift was scheduled 4 p.m. To whenever. They came in to finish first shift leftovers. Sometimes that was a 10 hr nite, other times a 2 hr night. Alot of factory work is weird scheduling. Heck most of the time you only know your schedule 1 week at a time.

Not all jobs are for everyone.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> Not all jobs are for everyone.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

A deal's a deal and if the dude wants to change the setup once he's agreed then he should understand that it's no hard feelings if he's shown the door, just business. 

Having said that it sounds like a terrible way to have one's work set up. With the uncertainty of when one will have to go to work it would be impossible to schedule one's life for other activities. What if one wanted to go to school in their off time, or join a softball team for weekend play?

On another note, anytime crews start running 7 day work weeks productivity plummets.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

The OP is not breaking up the schedule to be difficult, or to suit a selfish need. The job requires this structure at times, if you don't like it, quit, no one makes anyone work anywhere. 

I guarantee that after he and the new girl break it off, he comes back looking for the same deal.


----------



## workingintx (May 8, 2010)

Pearce Services said:


> The OP is not breaking up the schedule to be difficult, or to suit a selfish need. The job requires this structure at times, if you don't like it, quit, no one makes anyone work anywhere.
> 
> I guarantee that after he and the new girl break it off, he comes back looking for the same deal.



So an update. I spoke to him this morning. He is going to follow the agreed upon job responsibilities. But two things in the conversation came up. He said he was burnt out I told him that I didn't understand what he was complaining about. He has been averaging only 30 hours a week but getting paid for 40 and he has only had to work 3 weekends out of the 10 weeks he's been here(and that was only a few hours on the weekend since I needed him to cover for one of my other guys). He also started complaining about his pay and said he wasn't getting paid what he felt he was worth. I pointed out that I'm paying him more than what he asked for when I first interviewed/hired him. He asked for $15, I am paying him $20 an hour with guaranteed 40. 

OH yeah, his girlfriend broke up with him last night after just 2 weeks. 

This is to much drama for me. I told him that as of today, this is his first/last warning and that he better get his attitude and head on straight otherwise, he won't last past the 90 day evaluation period. 

So the meeting ends and he's like "no problem, I understand, I won't be a problem going forward". 

We will see.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

As a business owner with employees, I can't believe you made a deal like this with your employees. Paying them to sit home, because it's slow? You obviously have the cash flow to pay for lack of production.

Why not have them clean, the office, trucks, etc.... How about some charity work? Do some work around yours, a friends, or neighbors house?

When I find work is slow out in the field, I keep my employees busy doing things like, I mentioned above. I'm keeping their pay at a minimum 40 hours per week to "keep them happy", and they are not sitting at home watching Jerry Springer on my dime.

UNBELIEVABLE! :no::no:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

lawndart said:


> As a business owner with employees, I can't believe you made a deal like this with your employees. Paying them to sit home, because it's slow? You obviously have the cash flow to pay for lack of production.
> 
> Why not have them clean, the office, trucks, etc.... How about some charity work? Do some work around yours, a friends, or neighbors house?
> 
> ...


The paid down time is to make up for the 7 day a week schedule.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Jaws said:


> The paid down time is to make up for the 7 day a week schedule.


I saw the 7 day agreement, and think that's ridiculous too.

No responsible individual with a family is going to agree with that. 

It sounds like the OP is trying to coddle his employees, and doesn't realize he is promoting lack of work/laziness. It's no surprise to me, that he is having a problem with this employee.

Ask most employees what they want, and a set work schedule they can rely on is going to be at the top of the list.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

lawndart said:


> I saw the 7 day agreement, and think that's ridiculous too.
> 
> No responsible individual with a family is going to agree with that.
> 
> ...


Hey, I agree that I wouldnt want that gig, but somebody will. 

My crew works a solid forty, and like you, I will have them doing chit around the shop to earn their keep if there is a lull, and pay a few paid days off besides holidays when they have been busting azz or maybe a cash bonus when we are busy and they are knocking stuff out.

BUT, when a deadline is approaching, I expect them six days if needed, and ask for seven when I have to. I did it countless times as an employee, and welcomed the extra scratch. :thumbsup:

It is what it is, this aint a bank. Im a contractor, and my contracts will be safisfied hell or high water, and if someone on the crew is a cancer I will replace them. 

FWIW, never had a guy chit canned for not wanting occasional overtime. When I was in commercial as an employee, 70 hour weeks were the norm, but that was the boom.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

workingintx said:


> So we were trying out a new way to pay employees which is to pay them straight 40 whether they work 10 hours or 40 hours. Our desire was to build loyalty and keep quality people on staff during slow times.
> 
> We have an issue with an employee that I don't know how to handle except to say find another job. He only wants to work 5 total days out of the week, 2 off, preferably in a row.
> 
> ...


That is more than fair. If you let him get away with complaining, other employees may follow his lead.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Hey, I agree that I wouldnt want that gig, but somebody will.
> 
> My crew works a solid forty, and like you, I will have them doing chit around the shop to earn their keep if there is a lull, and pay a few paid days off besides holidays when they have been busting azz or maybe a cash bonus when we are busy and they are knocking stuff out.
> 
> ...


Jaws, in this industry, employees need to be prepared to work six days a week. If they don't like it find a job in a bank.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

workingintx said:


> What I haven't mentioned is that out of the 10 weeks he's been with us, he has only worked 3 weekends and that was only for a few hours. Again, his attitude has changed since he got a new girlfriend last week.
> 
> As to someone asking about the 3 strikes rule, we have a 1 strike rule. If you don't show up to a job without making prior arrangements or calling in with a valid excuse, we consider that you have quit and no longer want to work for us.
> 
> His age shouldn't matter but I understand what someone was saying. Let's just say that situation doesn't apply to him. He is not in his 20's and he has no wife, kids, or family. Just him but now the new girlfriend as of last week.


It will be interesting to see how long the new girlfriend last.

Anyone who is burning bridges at work for a girlfriend that he has had for a few weeks is an idiot. Truthly, if I had a guy like this, I would love to find a reason to let him go.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

cabinetsnj said:


> It will be interesting to see how long the new girlfriend last.
> 
> Anyone who is burning bridges at work for a girlfriend that he has had for a few weeks is an idiot. Truthly, if I had a guy like this, I would love to find a reason to let him go.


When I was a young man I would make a lot of bad decisions chasing trim....:whistling


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Jaws said:


> Hey, I agree that I wouldnt want that gig, but somebody will.
> 
> My crew works a solid forty, and like you, I will have them doing chit around the shop to earn their keep if there is a lull, and pay a few paid days off besides holidays when they have been busting azz or maybe a cash bonus when we are busy and they are knocking stuff out.
> 
> ...


I agree Jaws. In our industry Monday through Saturday is normal, with an occasional Sunday in emergency situations. 

I give 2-3 weeks paid vacation to my employees, but time is money and the other 49-50 weeks I'm going to get something in return for the money I spend on labor.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

cabinetsnj said:


> It will be interesting to see how long the new girlfriend last.
> 
> Anyone who is burning bridges at work for a girlfriend that he has had for a few weeks is an idiot. Truthly, if I had a guy like this, I would love to find a reason to let him go.


You missed it; she's already gone. couple posts back.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Jaws said:


> When I was a young man I would make a lot of bad decisions chasing trim....:whistling


I've always found it fascinating, that we spend the first 9 months of our lives trying to get out, and the rest of it trying to get back in :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

lawndart said:


> I agree Jaws. In our industry Monday through Saturday is normal, with an occasional Sunday in emergency situations.
> 
> I give 2-3 weeks paid vacation to my employees, but time is money the other 49-50 weeks and I'm going to get something in return for the money I spend on labor.


One of our lead carpenters/job managers (my brother) chose a salary when it was offered. 

The other lead did not, and recieves time and a half ( I admitidtly just started time and a half a year ago because of a thread on this forum) when going over 40, and loses money when it is raining and he is supposed to be framing. I can only pay top man wages to reorganize the shop so often. I would chose this route everytime, I would have side work to do inside if I was an employee :laughing: 

The rest of the crew is obviously hourly. 

Point is, two different personalities. OPs guys choose his schedule, even if I wouldnt. I guess his margins allow for the down time.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Jaws said:


> One of our lead carpenters/job managers (my brother) chose a salary when it was offered.
> 
> The other lead did not, and recieves time and a half ( I admitidtly just started time and a half a year ago because of a thread on this forum) when going over 40, and loses money when it is raining and he is supposed to be framing. I can only pay top man wages to reorganize the shop so often. I would chose this route everytime, I would have side work to do inside if I was an employee :laughing:
> 
> ...


Agreed! Two different personalities. If I had the luxury of floating man hours in a slow period, they wouldn't be sitting at home though. They'd be cleaning the shop, office, trucks, working in my house catching up on the honey do list, hanging door hangers, parked in my lettered trucks in a busy area, handing out business cards etc.... You get the idea lol.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

lawndart said:


> Agreed! Two different personalities. If I had the luxury of floating man hours in a slow period, they wouldn't be sitting at home though. They'd be cleaning the shop, office, trucks, working in my house catching up on the honey do list, hanging door hangers, parked in my lettered trucks in a busy area, handing out business cards etc.... You get the idea lol.


Point is, good luck keeping a lead man having him cut your grass on salary. A hand, absolutely, a bad azz tradesman:no:, 

Also, he cant very well say you work when I say work 7 days a week an not have an incentive


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

The guy never said they work seven days a week just that you would need to be available to work seven days a week.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

There is something wrong with this whole situation. We are not getting some key information here. 
I just get this feeling reading the posts from the original poster that he has a problem with the girlfriend. It's like the employee is dating his daughter!

Maybe he's going through a dry spell and is jealous I don't know. It just seems the scheduling is wacky on purpose. 

Is he really scheduling work for 4 hours per day, 7 days a week? Why????? None of my residential customers would put up with that. 
Is it commercial work?? Then why not more hours nights and weekends?

Really, I'm curious what his jobs are that require such weird scheduling. Please tell us. 

It really seems to me like he's driving a wedge between his employee and the girlfriend. I don't think wanting to work Monday through Friday for my forty hours is unreasonable. 

You can't say it's extra work because he keeps telling us they will work less than forty and get paid for forty. He says that's his incentive because he's SLOW.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> The guy never said they work seven days a week just that you would need to be available to work seven days a week.


Sorry bam, I was typing while you were. It takes forever for me to type on this little phone and it keeps changing my words. 

I'll try to find the post where he mentions the 4 hour 7 days


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Once again, it never said they ARE working 7 days a week just that you may have to work on the weekend.

What's so hard to understand. I work on the weekends. If the guys want to make money, they can work on the weekends.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

workingintx said:


> So we were trying out a new way to pay employees which is to pay them straight 40 whether they work 10 hours or 40 hours. Our desire was to build loyalty and keep quality people on staff during slow times.
> 
> We have an issue with an employee that I don't know how to handle except to say find another job. He only wants to work 5 total days out of the week, 2 off, preferably in a row.
> 
> ...


It's right here in the first post.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Once again, it never said they ARE working 7 days a week just that you may have to work on the weekend.
> 
> What's so hard to understand. I work on the weekends. If the guys want to make money, they can work on the weekends.


Did you read my post. It's not because they are busy. 

He wants to pay forty for less than forty 
Different hours every week? 
You work weekends after your forty hour week right? Im not seeing that in his posts 

I just want to know what this guy does beside breaking up relationships. 

Do you not see him as a control freak?


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

He could have a service based company that is why. Maybe they are doing service calls. You know small stuff like swapping toilets, fixing furnices, patching drywall, etc..


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> He could have a service based company that is why. Maybe they are doing service calls. You know small stuff like swapping toilets, fixing furnices, patching drywall, etc..


I thought that too then I remembered him posting that all the schedules were set the week before. 

Seems he's paying his guys ok but the conditions seem way over the top to me. Maybe he can explain this?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

B.Scott said:


> Did you read my post. It's not because they are busy.
> 
> He wants to pay forty for less than forty
> Different hours every week?
> ...


Nope. No one is forced to work for him.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

lawndart said:


> As a business owner with employees, I can't believe you made a deal like this with your employees. Paying them to sit home, because it's slow? You obviously have the cash flow to pay for lack of production.
> 
> Why not have them clean, the office, trucks, etc.... How about some charity work? Do some work around yours, a friends, or neighbors house?
> 
> ...


As a business ownr with employes I cant believe you pay employees for "busy" work. If we have a thirty hour week it is a thirty hour week.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

As an employee, Saturdays were optional at a cash rate because we always got 40+ during the week. It was also paid at above rate more for a thanks for working and less to stick it to uncle sam.

As a business owner, I pay employees for the hours they work. We almost NEVER work less than 33-35 a week. Usually we're well above 40. I also find different ways to bonus guys on a regular basis. If we finish a large job in 2 days over a budgeted 3, that will definitely get $100 bill put in your hands. It reduces my profit obviously but makes a world of difference to guys making less than 1k/week. They really appreciate, it shows you care and it helps build the relationship. They don't expect it but are always hustling and that should be rewarded.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

workingintx said:


> He said he was burnt out I told him that I didn't understand what he was complaining about. He has been averaging only 30 hours a week but getting paid for 40 and he has only had to work 3 weekends out of the 10 weeks he's been here(and that was only a few hours on the weekend since I needed him to cover for one of my other guys). He also started complaining about his pay and said he wasn't getting paid what he felt he was worth.


He should do what I did. Just send out a resumee stating minimum annual SALARY required $100K, and one 8 hr day work weeks. Come to think of it, I get sleepy sometimes after lunch, so maybe a 6 hr work day fits my needs better. I guess I can always get hired on and renegotiate...


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Door refinishing company…..assume they send employees to work half days to install a coat. probably a lot of half days involved. The fuel burn per man hour must be a killer.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Jaws said:


> When I was a young man I would make a lot of bad decisions chasing trim....:whistling


Most of us have. However it is important not to let tail get in the way of your work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> While I'd have to be mighty doggone hungry to agree to such an arrangement (I happen to value time with family and friends), once the agreement has been made it needs to be honored. In my experience, he who writes the paycheck dictates the terms.


It is the golden rule - the guy with the gold rules


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

I would work for that deal. Know your jobs a week ahead, hell yeah.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

iggy said:


> As a business ownr with employes I cant believe you pay employees for "busy" work. If we have a thirty hour week it is a thirty hour week.


Your turn over must be terrible


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

iggy said:


> As a business ownr with employes I cant believe you pay employees for "busy" work. If we have a thirty hour week it is a thirty hour week.


And they keep working for you? Sorry but happy employees make good employees, treat them well and they treat you and your equipment well.

When things were slow I've had my guys cleaning my house, washing the truck etc.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

iggy said:


> As a business ownr with employes I cant believe you pay employees for "busy" work. If we have a thirty hour week it is a thirty hour week.


I just lent a few thousand to an employee who has been with me for a few years for a vehicle since his broke down.

Good guys are hard to find and harder to keep.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I just lent a few thousand to an employee who has been with me for a few years for a vehicle since his broke down.
> 
> Good guys are hard to find and harder to keep.


Ive done this several times, never had a problem getting it back :thumbsup:


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Your turn over must be terrible


actually our turnover is very low.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> And they keep working for you? Sorry but happy employees make good employees, treat them well and they treat you and your equipment well.
> 
> When things were slow I've had my guys cleaning my house, washing the truck etc.


I use to do that also but I found that it was not really neded to keep good employees. We simply offer much moer than just a forty hour paycheck. We pay 1.5% more than any other competitor plus we have spiffs and bonuses. Of course a forty hour week is the norm for our company but may experience one or two short weeks during january and febuary.


----------

